# DVD for OS X



## macxonly (Mar 27, 2001)

I would like everyone with porting experience and capabilities to check out http://www.linuxvideo.org.  This site is dedicated to an opensource DVD player called LiVid.  Since the absence of a DVD had sparked my interest in this Linux program, I was wondering if anybody may be able to help or port this project.


----------

